# Wanted



## Rhiannon (Mar 18, 2003)

*Wanted: * Insane 17yr old girl, easily bored, seeks people to talk to in evenings. 

Handsome guys preferred. 

Must be chivalrous, intelligent, with good shoulders. Not afraid of dysfunctional females. Wild black hair and grey eyes preferred. Good at reading aloud; sexy deep voice. Must enjoy talking about books. A lot. Sword wielder a must. Machoism not encouraged. Clean hair absolutely necessary. Nice forest lands with waterfall a plus. Must appreciate darkness and cynicism in a woman. Shy and sensitive.






Tal's official note: this is a joke, and if you are blind, a joke about Faramir.... this thread has my approval, but if it gets out of hand it will be deleted (along with any copycat threads)


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 18, 2003)

I'm not entirely to sure I understand where this thread is going...


----------



## Rhiannon (Mar 19, 2003)

A bizarre IM conversation gone bad, it is (and it was Tal's idea!). My obsession with Faramir and my total lack of love life are running jokes now. 

However, on the off chance that anyone happens to meet the above description....


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rhiannon _
> *Wanted:  Insane 17yr old girl, easily bored, seeks people to talk to in evenings.
> 
> Handsome guys preferred.
> ...



I think that Leonard Cohen is spoken for allready.


----------



## spirit (Mar 19, 2003)

what the-?
okat
i ll will go to the ...umm... the... ohhh look is a flying pig!!!
goodbye


----------



## Aragorn21 (Mar 19, 2003)

> and it was Tal's idea


 Tal must be pretty wierd


----------



## Rhiannon (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aragorn21 _
> *Tal must be pretty wierd  *



Yeah, she is. 

But I am too, so we're even. Except she has a love life, and I am *checks* yes, still love life-less.


----------



## Talierin (Mar 19, 2003)

Yep, you got that right, Aragorn *muahahaha* and my boyfriend's even weirder than me *conspiratorial winking*


----------



## spirit (Mar 20, 2003)

neither do i dude!


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 20, 2003)

While I have been called handsome by *counts with fingers* three people before  , 

have some degree of intelligence, 

have what I like to think are some broad shoulders, 

have lived with and known way too many dysfunctional females (aren't they all dysfunctional in some way?) to be afraid of them, 

have long black (and clean!) hair that I'm very proud of, 

love reading aloud, 

have been told that I have a deep voice (which of course, I don't notice and could care less if it's sexy), 

love talking about most kinds of bookses, 

can't buy a sword since I don't gots no monies (but have had my eye on a scimitar somewhere), 

am in no way macho  (I'm the founder of the guild of Outcasts! Come on!), 

am a night person, 

love cynicism, 

and am obviously sensitive  , 

I am in no way chivalrous, 

gray-eyed, 

a lover of forests or waterfalls, 

and only act shy around people I hate. 

Anyways, love is bad. Ick. Crushes. Do you people not know that heartache is the worst kind of ache? Why risk it? *hides*


----------



## Rhiannon (Mar 22, 2003)

> have lived with and known way too many dysfunctional females (aren't they all dysfunctional in some way?) to be afraid of them,



Probably they are, but I am considered by many to be beyond dysfunctional. 'Normal' people (average teenagers) usually think I'm scary and we mutually avoid each other. 



> Anyways, love is bad. Ick. Crushes. Do you people not know that heartache is the worst kind of ache? Why risk it? *hides*



Well, my observations tell me that if it works, it's worth the trouble it takes to get there. I blaim society for the fact that the ratio of working to not working is so abominable. But aside from that, I was doing very well minding my own business and thinking nothing of romance, except two of my close friends went and fell in love.


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 22, 2003)

Yay for people that scare the normal people away! Anyways, you have been minding your own business and thinking nothing of romance until these friends you're talking about fell in love? You decided to be funny and advertise for yourself. Got it. Ick. I'd say that the chances for you to run into someone you can pleasantly tolerate for a while are pretty huge. oh well. I love telling people that love is bad. just trying to help. *hides*


----------



## Rhiannon (Mar 22, 2003)

Yeeessss, that's about the gist of it. In retrospect I suppose the above is really only really funny to about five people, only two of which other than I post on this forum, so really it's wasted, but Tal told me to. I've already established else-thread that I do whatever Tall tells me to  

Really, I'm not wandering around desperate for romance, I just have a twisted sense of humor and it was really late at night and I was what you might call hyper...Not that romance wouldn't be lovely, but I don't have the face for it.

But never mind. You mentioned bookses. What kinds of bookses, other than Tolkien?


----------

